# DIY Spraybar



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was sitting in my office today bored as hell, and saw a nice spray bar that someone made on plantedtank for thier 12g long mr. aqua tank. on my way home I stopped by big al's one to pick up a midnight madness flyer and two I remembered they sold those clear tubes for making your own undergravel filters. I didn't want any dead spots in my tank and at the same time don't want any possible algae that could grow due to no water movement on my downoi and staurogyne repens which already take a while to grow. This is a rush job maybe around 10 minutes but it looks fantastic for the amount of time it took me and only cost $6.77 with taxes. The tank is a 40g breeder and is 36" long, the spray bar is about 30" long. I was worried that my ehiem 2217 won't be able to push enough water with a 30" long spraybar but it's doing great.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty good idea. The tank looks great, by the way.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

when is BA's midnight madness and what is on sale as I have been checking online and can't find any info? Was in BA the other day and didn't see any flyers? Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

loachman said:


> when is BA's midnight madness and what is on sale as I have been checking online and can't find any info? Was in BA the other day and didn't see any flyers? Thanks


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33065&highlight=midnight+madness


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

perfect thanks, doesn't look like many good deals there, bit disappointed.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Nicely done! It doesn't even look like a DIY, how better is the flow once you have this?

Is that HC Cuba on the bottom? Not sure if it's algae but what are those dark green spots? What grass is that in the background?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nicely done! It doesn't even look like a DIY, how better is the flow once you have this?
> 
> Is that HC Cuba on the bottom? Not sure if it's algae but what are those dark green spots? What grass is that in the background?


The grassy plant is blyxa and as for the cuba I don't think that's algae could be a camera thing. The flow is great my drop checker turn closer to yellow after doing this. I might make another one but this time I'm going to drill the holes 2 inches apart instead of 1" so the flow is even stronger.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

That spray bar looks really good. Is that the proserpinaca palustris you picked up at AI on the left? One stem seems to have really taken off. Have you been by AI recently, have you seen more, mine has melted away except for one stem and it's so slow growing, I'm looking for more.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

mdvo said:


> That spray bar looks really good. Is that the proserpinaca palustris you picked up at AI on the left? One stem seems to have really taken off. Have you been by AI recently, have you seen more, mine has melted away except for one stem and it's so slow growing, I'm looking for more.


good eye, that is the mermaid weed, right now I'm in the process of changing all my bulbs, all the plants on the side and back "should" be copper-red-purple but they are all green. I have only changed 2 bulbs and some of the plants are turning pink already. I got the mermaid weed a while back maybe 3 weeks ago? but I only bought 1 bunch and just cliped everything into around 2-3" sections to plant


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

nice looking tank!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, tank looks sick. What dosing method do you use? EI? I got those dry powder type and was doing EI and I swear the phosphate sparked an algae bloom. 

N and K seems fine to dose, do you add any P?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

for this tank I dose pps pro but without Kno3 and MgSo4


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

that's indeed a nice planted tank. what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

2 bags of netlea from ai


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I see in the first picture you're battling green dust algae as well, did you ever find a way to get rid of it?

I always seem to gave a faint layer of them on the glass.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I see in the first picture you're battling green dust algae as well, did you ever find a way to get rid of it?
> 
> I always seem to gave a faint layer of them on the glass.


unfortunately no, all my tanks with high light and fertz have gda. I remember trying the leave it alone for a month method, but I just can't look at it for a month lol.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> So I was sitting in my office today bored as hell, and saw a nice spray bar that someone made on plantedtank for thier 12g long mr. aqua tank. on my way home I stopped by big al's one to pick up a midnight madness flyer and two I remembered they sold those clear tubes for making your own undergravel filters. I didn't want any dead spots in my tank and at the same time don't want any possible algae that could grow due to no water movement on my downoi and staurogyne repens which already take a while to grow. This is a rush job maybe around 10 minutes but it looks fantastic for the amount of time it took me and only cost $6.77 with taxes. The tank is a 40g breeder and is 36" long, the spray bar is about 30" long. I was worried that my ehiem 2217 won't be able to push enough water with a 30" long spraybar but it's doing great.


where did u get the plug for the tube at the end to seal the tube ?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

those plugs are just the plastic part you squeeze on droppers for children's tylenol.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

couldn't find the stuff u talking about so i just end up using a glue gun to seal the end and its working fine ^^


----------

